# New Titan Implement Tiller in the garden pulled by LS MT125 Tractor



## rider7767 (Sep 18, 2013)

Well, I got to try my new Titan Implement 4ft Tiller in the garden. This thing is a beast. The LS MT125 did a great job pulling it. I am so ready to start planting. Here is the video.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Nice working tractor/tiller combo you've got there rider.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Nice outfit and nice soil! I'd kill for soil like that.


----------



## rider7767 (Sep 18, 2013)

BigT said:


> Nice working tractor/tiller combo you've got there rider.


Thank you. I am very proud of how the new tiller worked. It really fluffed the ground.


----------



## rider7767 (Sep 18, 2013)

Tractor Beam said:


> Nice outfit and nice soil! I'd kill for soil like that.


When I lived in East TN, we had very rocky clay soil. This is West TN This is what I call real dirt, and it is not the best around here.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Nice...darn nice setup all the way around.


----------



## geoff l (Oct 10, 2017)

That setup did a fine job on nice soil,I bet your onions are going to do just fine there.


----------

